# toy tank



## mysteryscribe (Aug 17, 2006)

subtitled battlefield repairs.... shot on a paper negative in my 4x5 frankincam.


----------



## terri (Aug 17, 2006)

Now, that is funny!!


----------



## mysteryscribe (Aug 17, 2006)

I thought it was amusing.


----------

